# Let's get out there.



## Olly Buckle (Jul 28, 2012)

I went to Port Eliot literary and music festival at St Germans, Cornwall last weekend, and it strikes me that the forum should be represented at such events. We could offer our members books, advice to anyone who has brought work with them, the occasional half serious lecture, maybe a ‘live’ version of the limerick thread, readings from the works of members who can’t attend, interviews with published members.

I expect someone can throw up more ideas, we could put on a good display. There is an ‘events’ section under ‘articles’ where you could list anywhere we could go as well as listing it here, there must be similar events on other continents as well.

Now, has anyone got a very large tent and some old comfy chairs and carpet we could borrow to get us started?


----------



## Potty (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, I can't offer a lot in the way of material... but I will be happy to help out by putting the time in etc.

We need gift bags! With coasters and info leaflet and pens etc


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2012)

Potty said:


> Well, I can't offer a lot in the way of material... but I will be happy to help out by putting the time in etc.
> 
> We need gift bags! With coasters and info leaflet and pens etc


Potty mugs?


----------



## Potty (Jul 28, 2012)

That is the coolest thing I've ever seen! We need those!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 28, 2012)

> We need gift bags! With coasters and info leaflet and pens etc


 Realistically this all costs money, I have just watched a friend spend a fortune on such stuff promoting an idea. On the other hand something they take with them so they don't forget us has got to be good, how about a small book of short stories and poetry? A bit more relevant too maybe.


----------



## Potty (Jul 28, 2012)

Brio = £0.99 Cardboard coaster = £1 flyer = pennies and the bag it all goes in pennies.

A small book of short stories and poems = £6+

Unless you're talking about YOUR book  Nice plug.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 28, 2012)

I have some shirts, my wife says that they are the size of a tent. I could hang about outside Paddy Power and gather up discarded brios...


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2012)

Surely our talented writers are a sufficient draw.  Once read, never forgotten.


----------



## Potty (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like some people need to think about joining the WF Anthology Team then eh?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 28, 2012)

Potty said:


> Brio = £0.99 Cardboard coaster = £1 flyer = pennies and the bag it all goes in pennies.
> 
> A small book of short stories and poems = £6+
> 
> Unless you're talking about YOUR book  Nice plug.


I don't know where the prices come from, but Lulu will sell you a perfect bound paperback for half that, make it saddle stiched and it is even cheaper. People are paying £1.50 for a small cup of tea there, it would be good to break even. That would be a free plug for the site, for our authors and a free weekend for those that ran it, nobody will want to visit the wf stall on Sat. night when the headliners are playing.

We have time to organise, it's too late for this year.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 28, 2012)

Potty said:


> That is the coolest thing I've ever seen! We need those!



Somehow, I don't think a Potty mug is the image we want to go with here.


----------



## Potty (Jul 28, 2012)

Count me in. Let me know when I need to book the holiday


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 28, 2012)

A quick look on Google shows loads of literary festivals, the literary and music festival seems to be a bit rarer beast. Could well be that some of them would have us simply as a 'spot' , a brief talk about writing and what the forum could offer for example, that could help get a name and easier acceptance at others. A lot of them are not festivals with a festival site, but a series of events in different localities around a town.


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2012)

A lot of those festivals charge registrations fees, Olly.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 28, 2012)

I suppose the first thing to do really is make a list of them and ask them.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 28, 2012)

I think it is a great idea



Olly Buckle said:


> I suppose the first thing to do really is make a list of them and ask them.



I agree with Olly - You'll never know if you don't ask.
This reminds me of a writing group I used to be a member of, one or two of the members were keen to ask a local, very successful, author to give a talk to the group. The group leader always knocked this idea down saying it would be far to expensive and we could not afford the fee - eventually (2 yrs later) the author was approached - her fee, a 20 packet of cigarettes. We threw in a bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Potty (Aug 8, 2012)

Where are we at with this then?


----------



## JosephB (Aug 8, 2012)

It worked for the new car wash near where I live, so I'm going to wear a gorilla costume and a Writing Forums sandwich board at the Atlanta Book Fair next year.


----------



## Gargh (Aug 8, 2012)

Do a one off newsletter from each event featuring the best work created at workshops run by yourselves on the day. Offering a chance to workshop with a possibility of publication will attract plenty of people desperate for approval and recognition. Plus, they will need to give you their contact details and/or sign up to receive the newsletter....genius, eh?  :smug:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2012)

Gorilla suit. Hmm. Needs somethin'....Dance moves...like  Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## JosephB (Aug 8, 2012)

That could work. But I forgot to mention the guy in the gorilla suit had on a cowboy hat. And my wife said it wasn't a sandwich board, he was holding a sign -- and he twirled and flipped it etc. So that adds a lot. And that reminds me of the tax preparation place near us that has someone at the street in a Statue of Liberty costume waving at traffic. Now that really inspires confidence.


----------



## Baron (Aug 8, 2012)

JosephB said:


> That could work. But I forgot to mention the guy in the gorilla suit had on a cowboy hat. And my wife said it wasn't a sandwich board, he was holding a sign -- and he twirled and flipped it etc. So that adds a lot. And that reminds me of the tax preparation place near us that has someone at the street in a Statue of Liberty costume waving at traffic. That really inspires confidence.


That gorilla costume of yours must be pretty threadbare by now, Joe.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 8, 2012)

It's a rental, so actually it's in pretty good shape.

PS -- If you want, I can give you the number of the rental place. You could wear it to promote your next novel.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 12, 2012)

:deadhorse:


But what do I know? 




Okay, everyone come back this time next year, and see what transpired. I mightn't be around to say 'I told you so', but that won't change anything.


----------



## Baron (Aug 12, 2012)

JosephB said:


> It's a rental, so actually it's in pretty good shape.
> 
> PS -- If you want, I can give you the number of the rental place. You could wear it to promote your next novel.


I've already hired a Uhura costume, thanks Joe.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been thinking about this, the eyeambwhateyeamb poem was a product of that.

I am getting on and not in the best of health, so anything too physical might be a bit much for me, that made me think maybe the smaller festivals that are run in halls and such might make a good target, as would writer's groups, I could simply turn up and talk to them.

Carrying a stock of books might be a bit much though, then I thought I could take a copy of each and my netbook with a dongle so they could see them and order on line.

I would still like to do the larger ones, my tea-lady friend is finding out who I should contact for Port Eliot, I reckon Hay is worth asking as well. Part of my problem is that my eyesight is not good enough to drive any more, I would need help with them. I don't mind putting myself up as the front man, I was a bluecoat once, I have the background, though it is a while since I stood in front of an audience.

I am trying to write something for it, not too serious, but taking some of the ideas from my newsletter pieces and trying to lighten them up a bit and make them good for an oral presentation, there should also be a general introduction to what the forum is about, lets face it a lot of it is about writers relaxing rather than writing.

Any thoughts or ideas on this would be much appreciated.

Is that the wireless operator from Star trek Baron? Wow! Are your legs *that* good?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 15, 2012)

How does this grab you as a letter for an initial approach, I would use a name rather than 'Dear Sir' if I can find one of course.

Dear Sirs,

I recently attended the literary and music festival at Port Eliot. As a member of staff on writing forums.com., the foremost forum on the net for writers, it struck me that we should be represented at such festivals. I raised this possibility on the forum and it was agreed the principle is good.

I am writing to you to discover what sort of contribution we could make to your festival. We have a catalogue of over thirty books published by our members, both through traditional publishers and self published, that we offer through our book stall. We can present talks on writing for would be writers and an introduction to the forum, it would be possible to recreate some of our more popular threads ‘live’, and have readings from some of our members’ work. 

I am sure this is not the limit of our possible involvement, I am very open to any further suggestions you may have to help your event, and am also approaching our members for further ideas. In the hope that this will spark a correspondence and ultimately a presence at your event I remain.
Yours sincerely,
Oliver Buckle..


----------



## Juganhuy (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, every year at UCF in Orlando Florida they have a literary festival. Authors can sign up for almost nothing and showcase their goods. It is in April I think. Next year once I have a few books under my belt I may attend. Easy publicity.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 15, 2012)

Juganhuy said:


> Well, every year at UCF in Orlando Florida they have a literary festival. Authors can sign up for almost nothing and showcase their goods. It is in April I think. Next year once I have a few books under my belt I may attend. Easy publicity.


It would be good if you could supply details for those interested, writer's resources would be the place I think.
Bit far for me I am afraid, my medical condition I can't get travel insurance anyway.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 30, 2012)

Wyf mentioned the Brighton festival to me, offering to help and reminding me to keep this thread live. I have slightly ammended my letter and am sending it to them.

Dear Sirs,

I attended the literary and music festival earlier this year at Port Eliot. As a member of staff on writing forums.com., the foremost forum on the net for writers, it struck me we should get out there and be represented. I raised this on the forum and it was agreed the principle is good.

I am writing to discover what sort of contribution we could make to your festival. We have, for example, a catalogue of over thirty books published by our members, both through traditional publishers and self published, we could present talks about writing for would be writers and an introduction to the forum, it would be possible to recreate some of our more popular threads ‘live’, and to have readings from some of our members’ work. 

I am sure this is not the limit of our possible involvement; I understand there are writer's groups in Brighton, Portslade and Whiteleaf, perhaps we can co-operate with them. I am very open to any further suggestions you may have to help your event, and am also approaching our members for further ideas. I hope this will spark a correspondence, and ultimately a presence at your event I remain.
Yours sincerely,
Oliver Buckle..


----------



## Baron (Aug 30, 2012)

I can make Brighton with no problem, depending on the dates, Olly.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 30, 2012)

I think this is a brilliant idea if we can do it.  It would be a great chance to actually meet some of the members too!


----------



## Baron (Aug 30, 2012)

HKayG said:


> I think this is a brilliant idea if we can do it.  It would be a great chance to actually meet some of the members too!


Careful what you wish for...


----------



## Potty (Aug 30, 2012)

*homes in* I'm there! Dates providing.


----------



## Juganhuy (Aug 31, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> It would be good if you could supply details for those interested, writer's resources would be the place I think.
> Bit far for me I am afraid, my medical condition I can't get travel insurance anyway.



Sorry for the late reply:

The University of Central Florida Book Festival Annual Event

April 13 2013


I plan on attending, even if is just to pass out a card with my book details or something.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a call this evening from my friend Christine who runs 'Tea Ladies on Tour'. I had left a message asking if she knew who to get in touch with regarding next year's Port Elliot. Unfortunately they are having a year off next year.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 3, 2012)

Thought I had best try another so I sent this;

admin@hayfestival.org 
Re:- Hay Festival 2013
Dear Sirs,

I attended the literary and music festival earlier this year at Port Eliot. As a member of staff on writing forums.com., the foremost forum on the net for writers, it struck me we should get out there and be represented. I raised this on the forum and it was agreed the principle is good.

I am writing to discover what sort of contribution we could make to your festival. We have, for example, a catalogue of over thirty books published by our members, both through traditional publishers and self published, we could present talks about writing for would be writers and an introduction to the forum, it would be possible to recreate some of our more popular threads ‘live’, and to have readings from some of our members’ work. 

I am sure this is not the limit of our possible involvement and we are very open to any further suggestions you may have to help your event. I hope this will spark a correspondence, and ultimately a presence at your event I remain.
Yours sincerely,
Oliver Buckle..

May as well start at the top, even if I do end up doing my first presentations to the local South coast writer's group in Hastings.


----------

